# Career Guidance



## Maze (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi  I work in the field of career guidance and i would like to meet and interact with other people working in this field in Dubai, specifically in schools.



I would be happy to exchange ideas and experiences and learn from them.


Look forward to your posts :ranger:


----------

